# Potental Reining Horse?



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I usually hear of reining horses being around the 14hh mark, so he may be a bit too tall to be able to properly use his back and hindquarters for the movements. 
Are you talking pro reining, or just littler stuff? If it's just little stuff, I don't see a problem; then again any horse that's sound to ride can do just about anything in the lower levels. Does that make sense? 
I don't think he's going to be the next World Champ, but there's no reason he shouldn't be able to learn the basic moves.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

seems like with the way he's built, he goes heavier on the forehand, which is something reining horses don't do...he'll probably have to work a little harder at it, but there is no reason he can't learn the basics


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

He might be a great little small time reiner, you just never know until you give it a shot!


----------



## CowgirlUp616 (Nov 2, 2008)

Reining requires a lot of collection, so that would be the biggie with him. He has a long back, so it will be harder for him to physically get that hind end up underneath him. You can certainly teach him the basics and show him small time though. It would be fun for the both of you! Just keep in mind that you would have to build up the right muscles on him for him to collect properly. good luck 

oh yeah and I love his name haha =]


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

my apha gelding is 16.3hh and he's won r.o.m's (register of meriet) in reining. so don't let size fool you:wink:


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

I was thinking he looked just right in the back for a reiner. He is not long in the back! I have a great friend who reins on a 16 h QH as well. The best reiner I have EVER seen. He does need muscle in the hind end though to be able to get under himself. Go for it! You'll be amazed at what your horse can actually do giventhe right training!


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

Yea I agree with ahearn. I have a friend who has a mare that looks just like playboy except a little darker and she does absolutely awesome in reining events. I definately think you should go for it. 
Hes a very pretty boy too!
and he definately has the right build! With more muscle tone he would be beefy!hah
What are his bloodlines? jw


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I see more speed events. More cutting...


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Harlee rides horses said:


> I see more speed events. More cutting...



really?
I never pictured him doing speed events.
I know reining involves some speed too, but not as much.
He's just a really slow moving horse. I think who ever broke him tried to finish him in pleasure riding.

As for his bloodlines...
His registered name is KBS Zan Tana Rodeo
His sire is Zanatana Jo Bar
(great)Grandparents on that side:
Zantanon JO
Goodie Two Shoe
King Bars
King's Joetta
Dun Blitzen
Hawpe's Girl

His dam is Rodeo
(great)grandparents on that side:
Sugar Jabbar
Jimmys Patience
Sugars Easy Winner
Purf Misty Bar
King Repete Roper
Quakeress

I recognize the Bar, Dun, King in there but besides that I never owned a qh before or was really into their breeding/linage so I'm not sure what's good or not. So it would be really neat if someone could tell me if he has decent lines or not. :wink:

Yea, I didn't think he had a long back.
For the last three or four years all hes been doing is trail rides, so I understand the whole more-muscle-in-the-hind-end thing. He definitely needs it. 

And thanks to everyone who thinks he's good-lookin'. 
I have no idea who named him Playboy or why. lol
:lol:


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

I looked on all breed pedigree and he is related to king fritz who is pretty well known quarter horse and has earned:NRCHA Hall of Fame
AQHA Champion(1962)
NCHA LTE($81)
ROM Performance(1960)
he did some reining he was in the National reined cow horse of america hall of fame. so he has some realations to a couple reining horses.
All around bloodlines are pretty good. =)
I can definately see him doing reining though=D


----------



## Royal Freckles (Oct 7, 2008)

For reiners height is not so much an issue as conformation. He does need to be strong in the back end, as they do a lot of collection and really work off the hocks. One thing I have found to is that horses that are wider in the chest, have a harder time crossing over properly, than horses that have a narrower chest. They will have a tendency to really smack their front feet, and have to make an extra effort to reach out and across for a pretty crossover and spin. 

There was a big name QH named Freckles Playboy (RIP :-(), maybe whoever named your horse liked that horse, or thought he looked like him and so called him Playboy? :wink:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

He is far to big to be a cutter.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

shermanismybaby3006 said:


> I looked on all breed pedigree and he is related to king fritz who is pretty well known quarter horse and has earned:NRCHA Hall of Fame
> AQHA Champion(1962)
> NCHA LTE($81)
> ROM Performance(1960)
> ...


thanks for looking him up
nice to know he has decent bloodlines. =]


----------

